# For those who watched the unveiling of ICS and the Galaxy Nexus



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Did you guys notice that when the presenter pulled down notifications that text messages showed the contact picture? What happened to that feature? That would have been awesome.

Hint to devs: Put it in (if you want)!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

They show in mine. Everyone that I have a contact pic for.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine does on axiom


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I watched it but don't remember that part. Thanks for the reminder. And it doesn't show for me.

The one feature I do remember them showing is Google voice integrated in the call log. Wish that would hurry up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm on stock 4.0.4. Not showing for me even for those I have a picture for.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

That should be android standard! 
I hope this catches on..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine don't show either and I definitely have pictures saved w/ my contacts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine show up when sent from gtalk. But not sms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Mine show up when sent from gtalk. But not sms
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I use Haxsync. Don't know if that may be why.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I use haxsync and handcent...no pics here


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Also noticed the new site layout that somewhat resembles "The Verge." Needs cleanup though.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't show up for me either on aokp m4 for contacts I set a picture and some sync with Facebook neither show up in text

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine show up. On Black Ice 28.29 with popcorn kernel. Always have that I remember.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

So I wonder if its a ROM issue? I also know for sure its not on stock unrooted.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

To everyone that says they work are you sure its for SMS? Gmail and gtalk work but not SMS for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> To everyone that says they work are you sure its for SMS? Gmail and gtalk work but not SMS for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Positive


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> To everyone that says they work are you sure its for SMS? Gmail and gtalk work but not SMS for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Just tried all 3. No dice here. On Gummy 0.8.2


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Positive


And your running aokp right? Using stock SMS app? Same here and no dice


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> And your running aokp right? Using stock SMS app? Same here and no dice


yup and yup


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

It doesn't show it for me either besides Gmail and talk ims... sigh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

i think i seen this as a option for the CM9 Mms.apk when i was reviewing new features awhile ago.....


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

Not getting it here either, safe to say they never included it. Maybe it was dropped in 402. I'd like to have it.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Think u have to be using the stock text app. I noticed them showing up on my Bionic the other day running AOKP/Axiom before I started using Go. Never noticed them on my Nexus but I didn't use the stock app much either


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've never gotten it. I use Google+ to sync and stock messaging and I've used every rom under the sun from .0.1 - .0.4 and never had a pic in tithe messaging field.

Can those who do get one do a SS to prove it


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I've never gotten it. I use Google+ to sync and stock messaging and I've used every rom under the sun from .0.1 - .0.4 and never had a pic in tithe messaging field.
> 
> Can those who do get one do a SS to prove it


same situation here, used aokp since b15 or so, used a few cm9 kangs, miui, gummy and most recently axiom crossbreed and never had contact images for texts. Also a ss would be nice


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

No dice here either. Running AOKP M4 w/Franco M1 kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry, I only remember this from the launch event.


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> No dice here either. Running AOKP M4 w/Franco M1 kernel
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I use haxsync and handcent...no pics here


I wouldn't mind seeing your pic come up on my notifications ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

On crossbreed and use gosms and no pictures show up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

No pictures show up for me...


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe you have to have a google+ account and your friends must also have one.


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

They don't show on my notification either. Running liquid rom.


----------



## aramos87 (Oct 7, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> I believe you have to have a google+ account and your friends must also have one.


I have a Google + account as well as most of the people I text and their pictures don't show up for sms just gtalk Gmail and I believe google messenger as well tho I rarely use it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

